

Fired Yahoo exec gets $58M for 15 months of work - whoismua
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/fired-yahoo-exec-gets-58m-232546738.html

======
godzillabrennus
And yet Kevin Rose has to deal with the hobos protesting at his front door?

